

Cubli: Building cubes that can jump up and balance - l0gicpath
http://www.idsc.ethz.ch/Research_DAndrea/Cubli

======
R_Edward
It's kind of a neat thing, for sure, but what are we thinking are its
practical applications? Possible use as an assistive device for the disabled,
perhaps?

------
sitkack
Now make a trillion trillion of them at nanometer scales.

------
VikingCoder
Showing up soon in magic tricks...

------
ColinWright
Is there any value in linking to 17 (or so) previous submissions going back
some 14 months or so? Very little discussion, surprisingly few up-votes. It's
a cute device, very clever, very surprising, nicely conceived, well executed.

Wouldn't mind playing with one, if only I had the time.

